# 1971-1973 Mustang for Tjet chassis?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Has anybody done one of these, in resin or otherwise? Trying to model a car that belonged to a friend in high school (his was a '73), and if you know what they look like, you know that the older ones just aren't the same...

There's one on Fleabay now for 4-Gear chassis, and I know there are a couple of diecasts available, but I don't know if I've ever seen one done in resin or plastic for a Tjet...

thnx in advance :wave:

--rick


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The '71 thru '73 Mustangs were built on the Torino chassis and had a very long wheelbase. To do these in scale you need to use a 4 gear chassis. Jim's Custom Rod Shop has a resin body to fit that chassis. To fit the body to a regular T-Jet chassis you would have to take a section out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Roger Corrie did a 71-73 Mustang resin for T Jet way back for a race. I think the bodies were given out to participants, but I'm not 100% positive. He shrunk down something to do it, and it was more MEV sized than Aurora sized. I picked one up off Ebay a few years ago, but sold it about a year +/- ago. There's got to be a few out there somewhere.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Didn't AW make the Blue Max that was a Mustang about that vintage?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, Roger did make them. I have one that I did up like the car from the original gone in 60 seconds. Not to rub it in, but it is a really nice casting. I'd post a pix if I knew how. From what I remember, you can't post pix like we use to years ago.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, AW did a funny car like that for 4-gear, but I'm looking for a street car version for T-jet. Sounds like I need to keep an eye on Fleabay for one of Roger's. I have several of his other cars and I love them, but I wasn't lucky enough to get one of these. Now that you all mention it, I did get a couple of bodies from him when I entered a Mustang Madness race... an older Shelby Mustang and a '50s Ford. I think they're still in my project box...

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Has anybody done one of these, in resin or otherwise? Trying to model a car that belonged to a friend in high school (his was a '73), and if you know what they look like, you know that the older ones just aren't the same...
> 
> There's one on Fleabay now for 4-Gear chassis, and I know there are a couple of diecasts available, but I don't know if I've ever seen one done in resin or plastic for a Tjet...
> 
> ...


check w/ MEV or NU-Rora... :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I think I found the mold and will see if its any good. Rick l make one for you if it comes out ok. If the mold is shot I have the master and if there is enough interest I will recast it. It was a race price for a Mustang Madness race don't remember which one. Maybe its time to start modeling again. I have been out of the hobby for a couple of years and If I can get my daughter Robin to get herstuff out of the garage maybe I would get some room to work 

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I`d buy a few Roger! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey thanks Roger! Good to see you around these parts!

--rick


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*1971-1973ustang for T-Jet chassis*

I am up foe a 1971 Mustang for the t-jet chassis. Also I have a Rambler rebel machine that you cast I could sure use a second body. Also did you ever cast a 1969 Rambler scrambler? I know you did some 1990 ford mustangs I would love some of them as well.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd be in for a mustang. I have some of your others and wished I would have known sooner when you making other t-jets. Your work and Robins was all great and appreciated.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey thanks Roger! Good to see you around these parts!
> 
> --rick


Between work, some online gaming and a writers workshop I have ben taking haven't been in the garage except one time to look for some decals for Tom which I couldn't find, but just ran across looking for the Mustangs.

Speaking of Mustangs has anyone got the new RRR Mustang. I have always wanted to make the Lemans Mustang and his 4021-R looks like the place to start.

For the other Mustangs, I will have to look and see what other Molds are still there and if the silicone and resin I have is any good.

I never made the scrambler. I think I sent MEV my masters for the Rebel I don't remember but will take a look.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Here ya go Rick.


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

'71 - '73s are my favorite car. I've owned at least 1 1/1 scale all my life up to a few years ago. Just a note but '71's and '72's are the same. On a '73 They flipped the front grill park lights vertical from horizontal. .... Hmmm...I feel a Pro Mod coming....Hmmm


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SuperDave321 said:


> '71 - '73s are my favorite car. I've owned at least 1 1/1 scale all my life up to a few years ago. Just a note but '71's and '72's are the same. On a '73 They flipped the front grill park lights vertical from horizontal. .... Hmmm...I feel a Pro Mod coming....Hmmm


correct... my Mom had a '73 convertible (back when it was about 2 1/2 years old then...lol)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a picture of one done up. this was Vanelli Motors entry to the 2010 Mustang Madness










Roger Corrie


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Roger put me on the list for mustangs if your gonna do them


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I will probably make new mold it was a real pain in the but getting a couple bodies for Rick. I am currently working on a Ferarri 156 Sharknose for standard TJET chassis. Outside mold is done. Inside master about 95% done. Biggest thing left is the exhaust pipes I want them to be mounted like the slimline Mclarens.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Gear Head said:


> Here ya go Rick.


that's a nice looking car... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I am going to have to do a slosh cast of the outside mold to check the shrinkage. Its not as old as the 71 Mustang


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

I would also like to buy one of your 1971-73 Mustangs.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a silly question which one is the sharknose??


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not a silly question... I was waiting for someone else to ask.... Now, We wait for the answer :dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The red one with the Ferrari emblem its a Ferrari 156


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I finished the 71 Mustang mold have made a limited run of it. If you want one PM me for details.

Roger


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Roger, Tried to send name & addy but your inbox is full. PP done....Gary


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Got 2 Stangs in the mail today, They are awesome, Can`t wait to paint em! Thnx, roger! :woohoo:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Roger they look awesome...


----------

